# Six Year Anniversary - and my 55,555th post!



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I needed to give myself props as this is the sixth anniversary of the day I joined SAS. It's also my 55,555th post :lol. My lucky number is FOUR! :doh :lol

It has been such a roller coaster time. Those who have been here saw me through severe anxiety, my pre-moderator days (not that they weren't bad), and the loss of my father four years ago.

I have to look back at how much I have changed....I really don't have to look that far back after all. I would say that each year has been a progression, but this year seems to be the most significant so far.

I would have to say that SA can be overcome, but you have to know where to get the help. This site has helped in so many ways, most notably by showing me that there are people out there who are not mean. There are so many stages of SA here, too. That is how we learn from each other. This site has been a big help to me (Thunder and Becky's run in the beginning of my time here and Drew's now). 

A quick thanks to the other moderators for putting up with my stuff.....and members for the Thread Lock Watches.....well, those have to be there :lol. I plan to continue to make a difference where I can .

:boogie :boogie :boogie <- I can NOT forget my three boogies! They have been an awesome trio! :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats on post count and your progress, MM75! You help make this a very welcoming & friendly place - the forum just wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Very cool. Congrats


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to you! I haven't been here very long, so I don't know you or your story(ies), but it's nice to hear that you've progressed in a good way. Much hope that that continues, and thanks for keeping the boards safe for us.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:nw :whip :sus :spit


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

congrats and happy anniversary


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You know what that means?

TIME TO DANCE!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats and Happy Anniversary MM75!:clap


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

:nw:nw:nw

Seriously, congratulations on your progress, that's really awesome & inspirational. Glad your a mod here. At times I imagine it has to be a really tough (and sometimes thankless) job.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats millenniumman75!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats MM75! Your sun avatar warms the cockles of our hearts without the harmful UV rays.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

:yay


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Keep up the good work on the board and in real life, MM75. :yay


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Thats a lot of posts 

Happy 6 years  :boogie :boogie


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

congratulations and well done!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you, everybody!


----------

